# Where can I buy an aquarium heater with no thermostat?



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm after an aquarium heater to put in my poison dart frog vivarium (under a false floor setup so it will be fully submersed) - but I want to control it via a Lucky Reptile Pro II stat for day and night time temp differences :

Where can I buy an aquarium heater with no thermostat? As it seems nowadays they all posess thermostats 

Hope you guys can help!

Regards

Anthony


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Most tend to have stats built in... would a heat cable work?


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Just turn the stat on the heater all the way up and then set your temps on the other thermostat


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

really i would stay away from heaters with no thermostats as they tend to be cheaper made and less reliable but if you really want one look on american sites as they have them and some will ship : victory:


----------



## blowupcavs (Sep 1, 2007)

if your going to be using a exturnal thermostat then simplly settign the heater to its maximum temprature will work and there thermostat will control the temp


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't want to say it's going to break as I've never used one, but if it does at least if you have a built in stat on the heater itself, you'll be better protected from a fail. I did a quick google to see what stat it was as I was curious to see if it had two probs, 2 stats. Stumbled across this and a couple of people mentioned it would fail and when it did, it was with the unit in the calling for heat part of the cycle. 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/122559-lucky-reptile-thermo-control-pro-2.html


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

I've used a pro 2 for about 5 years with no problems at all.


----------

